# LOTS of pics.Pretty New shimmerringg betta + all my other babies during water changee



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

I just bought a new betta yesterday, at first I just thought he was a light-golden color, but today I realized he shimmer in both gold and light pink XD soo prettyY!!! The camera is kinda hard to get the shimmer, but I tried my best :\ maybe I should just videotape it later so it'll show up better.

the first 3 pic is the new betta  and all the other pictures are the rest of my gang. most of them are HMs, 1 delta + 2 DTs & 1 CT

PS ignore the labeling on the cups, they are just in there waiting for their water change so it doesn't match up XP

It is always so hard to take that perfect picture!!! they keep looking at me and go crazy when I take out my phone :evil:


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

oops... forgot these


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Pretty fish and cute dog :-D

My dog is white too, er, most of the time.


----------



## Hmongol (May 4, 2011)

Wow how do you keep all these?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

*so steals the MG boy... and the marbly... girl? PK?*


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

All of them are so beautiful!


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

They really are beautiful!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

The first Betta is my dream fish! Must have him. LOL


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

love you clear one, i want all of them (must steal!) just kidding


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the responsess 

Hmongol: with 2-3 hours water changes everyweek ~_~ with the boyfriend. Although I don't like the long process I love taking pictures of them when they are all placed next to each other 
Silverfang: that marble PK is actually my favorite little guy, it does look a little girly at this picture . very crazy and agressive and cute!


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

my favorite is the third to last one, the halfmoon pk


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Where do you buy your fish?


----------



## kymmy442 (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh. All of the different colors. Very very pretty babies. Even the furry one. ;-)


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

@ betaguy: I bought them mostly from the petsmart and petco of my area, they always keep them in clear water 

@Tikibirds: Lol I see the funny yellow/tiger/pikachu/doggy on your avatar
@kymmy442: thankss my furry dog is crazy and hyper, always stare at my fish


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I love your fish! They are all so gorgeous! How many you have in total?


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks 

my number is kinda scary, but... here it goes:
currently I have 30 males (5 in 20g L divided tank, rest in 2.5g planted & 1g, etc...) & 7 females in 36g

>v< call me crazy, but they make me so happy


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> *so steals the MG boy... and the marbly... girl? PK?*


my marbly boy just turned ALL blue yesterday  I heard people talk about this happening to marbles but I'm still so sad. It is still cute but it looks totally different. BOO


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Pewmew said:


> I just bought a new betta yesterday, at first I just thought he was a light-golden color, but today I realized he shimmer in both gold and light pink XD soo prettyY!!! The camera is kinda hard to get the shimmer, but I tried my best :\ maybe I should just videotape it later so it'll show up better.
> 
> the first 3 pic is the new betta  and all the other pictures are the rest of my gang. most of them are HMs, 1 delta + 2 DTs & 1 CT
> 
> ...


 


THAT is a cool looking fish there at the end btw. what is he? veil tale? buhahahahahaaaa. jk. cute dog. love ur females i can't find any females with such colorfulness, mine is boring, and dull, and my wal-mart has them ALL the same color too.its kinda annoying.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

lol thanks, haha the white one is my crazy dog that NEVER gets tire 

so far a lot of ppl thought I have females in the pictures I put up @[email protected] but I think I just have small HMPK & normal pK males? None of the pictures I put up are males heh sorry I'll take better picture next time so I won't accidentally tricked you guys. 

:lol:


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Pewmew said:


> thanks
> 
> my number is kinda scary, but... here it goes:
> currently I have 30 males (5 in 20g L divided tank, rest in 2.5g planted & 1g, etc...) & 7 females in 36g
> ...



Haha its so nice to meet another me !  i have about 30 as well  they make me so happy too im beyond addicted!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

o.o I love that yellow one. And the MG. I can has? I only have 1. And my mommy always taught me that sharing is caring


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

Pewmew have you ever posted any pics of all your tanks (if they could fit in one picture that is)? Also, your doggie is adorable, I used to have an American Eskimo and she was the best dog.


----------

